# I have a little problem that I think some can help with



## kdm913 (Apr 9, 2012)

I am having a hard time trying to put what I have been thinking in my head on paper so bare with me.....

I think I have a serious problem that I dont know what to do to make it go away. I believe I have made this problem appear on my own not knowing how or how to stop it. What is the problem?.......

Every time my husband is home alone or is taking a shower I think he is masturbating. Now at first this was not a big deal. If his was then great that is his alone time. The problem is that now that it has been about a year or so I think, it has developed into a big problem for me. I realized how big it was this morning. I had to go to school, the boys were going to school and he didnt have to be at work until the afternoon. On the way to school I felt this strong feeling of he was going to pleasure himself. So I called just to talk to him until I got there. I dont know why I felt I had to do this, maybe I felt I could stop him. Anyway, I kept thinking about it all through class. We got to leave early, thank goodness, and got to come home to see him before he goes to work. I wasnt going to do like I normally do and "inspect for evidence" because I felt bad about it. I just happen to notice that the towel I used that morning was missing. Just out of curiosity I looked around a little. Couldnt find it. (I eventually did. He hid the towel in the laundry room under other towels) So I calmly, playing around said something about it. He just says so what if I did. I think one of the reasons this bothered me, other then the fact I have this stupid problem, is that I have been not begging but pretty close for sex from him for about two weeks maybe a little longer. I have gave him two pleasure moments just for him over these last two weeks and he has not offered to return the "good feeling". Now I understand that this bothered me the most today because of the sexual frustration towards him, but I just want my problem to go away. 

So I changed the way I was thinking about this today and I think the problem I have with him masturbating when he is along or the hiding factor is just that. He is hiding it from me. I would LOOOOOVE for him to masturbate in front of me. He doesnt realize what kinds of things it does to me. I have tried talking to him about doing this for me, but he just says No and nothing else. 

Im just wondering if you guys think this bothers me so much because he is hiding it from me. I feel like I am being lied to. Im not but it is the same feeling. So today I tried just sending him a text telling him it bothered me because I do feel like he is hiding it and just to think about doing it in front of me or just call me up when he is alone and be sexy saying Im thinkin bout you right now. Ill know what that means. But I think Im just wishing for something that will never happen. So please help. Give suggestions on how to make this not bother me.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

As long as he's taking care of you and not anyone else, why would you care what he does alone in the shower? Quit trying to control his every thought and quit playing Sherlock Holmes. Even married folks get a little privacy.


----------



## pjuk (Jan 5, 2012)

sometimes it's a mechanical release of tension for us, let it pass...


----------



## River1977 (Oct 25, 2010)

I think you may just want to lay off him. Some men don't respond well to a high drive woman wanting sex. Maybe he feels pressured, and maybe he doesn't like it. Some want to do the chasing and really don't like feeling like they have to perform. 

And again, some just don't like their wife wanting sex. I see that on this board a lot, and just read this one today.

A while back, I read a story from a woman who always begged her husband for sex. He couldn't stand her and said she was disgusting, and he left her.

Whatever this is, it seems there is no winning for us women. The main complaint among men is not getting enough sex. And then there are the women who complain of the same thing because they are rejected by their husbands for wanting sex. The most insane thing I've ever heard. Seems men can't be satisfied one way or the other.

Do the 180 like Mavash did in her thread I linked. Looks like it took a whole year, but he has finally come around. Your man might not take so long once you stop chasing him.


----------

